# الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله



## المحبوب (8 مايو 2008)

*مصر تدرس تخصيص مساجد تتولى فيها النساء الآذان والإمامة


دبي - فراج اسماعيل، القاهرة - أميرة فودة

يدرس المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية بمصر التابع لوزارة الأوقاف، طلبا بالسماح بمساجد للنساء فقط يتولين فيها رفع الآذان وإمامة المصلين وخطبة الجمعة والدروس الدينية مع استبعاد العنصر الرجالي تماما.

وتدير وزارة الأوقاف المساجد في جميع أنحاء مصر وتتولى تعيين الدعاة والأئمة فيها، والإشراف على خطة الدعوة وخطب الجمعة.

وكانت صحف عربية نقلت أمس الثلاثاء 6-5-2008 عن وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) أن بعض الجمعيات النسائية دعت لتخصيص مساجد للنساء فقط وقدمت عدة طلبات للمجلس القومي للمرأة ليتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة من أجل مخاطبة الجهات الرسمية للعمل على وضع هذا المطلب موضع التنفيذ.

وفي حين قالت فرخندة حسن الأمين العام للمجلس القومي للمرأة لـ"العربية.نت" إن هذا الطلب لم يتلقاه المجلس (الذي ترأسه السيدة سوزان مبارك زوجة رئيس الجمهورية) ولا علاقة له بطرحه، أكد د.عبدالغفار هلال عضو المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية إنهم تلقوا طلبا بالفعل بشأن دراسة مشروعية تخصيص مساجد للنساء فقط يتولين وظائفها بالكامل.

وأشار لـ"العربية.نت" إلى أنهم لم يتوصلوا حتى الآن إلى اتفاق فقهي، وأن عرض هذه القضية على المجلس لا يعني اطلاقا الموافقة عليها، فمثل هذه القضايا غالبا ما تثير جدالا ودائما ما تكون محل للخلاف ما بين اعضاء المجلس يصل أحيانا إلى حد الشجار.

وقال إنه شخصيا لا يوافق على تخصيص مساجد مستقلة للنساء لانها تنافى حكم الشرع وفى نفس الوقت لا مانع – فى وجهة نظره- أن تؤم المرأة النساء ولكن فى حالات معينه كأن تكون النساء فى مجتمع خاص – ندوة أو مؤتمر – واردن الصلاة فيجوز للمرأة فى هذه الحالة ان تؤمهن بشرط ان تكون على الارض وألا تقف على المنبر.

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2008/05/07/49527.html*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*



> *مصر تدرس تخصيص مساجد تتولى فيها النساء الآذان والإمامة*​



*:new6::new6::new6:

هو ده اللى ناااااااااااقص كمان !!*​


----------



## المحبوب (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*اهم حاجة انه هايجي اليوم اللى الواحد فيه بدل ما يقول "ايه الازعاج ده"  هايقول "ايه الحلاوة دي" ويحفظ الاذان كمان ومين عارف يمكن نلاقي هيفاء وهبي بتأذن هي كمان اللى خلا المطربين عاملين شرائط دينية كاسحة السوق اشمعنا هيفاء هي وقعت من قعر القفة ؟​*


----------



## esambraveheart (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*يعني هي ناقصه؟؟؟*
*مش كفايه اللي بيصحينا من احلي نومه في الفجر....*​


----------



## BITAR (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هما مش كان مش عاجبهم*
*الامامه الامريكيه*
*ولا *
*امامه لامرأه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

هو مش كان زماااان صوت المر أه عوره ولا دى موضه راحت لحالها خلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kajo (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*



Dona Nabil قال:


> هو مش كان زماااان صوت المر أه عوره ولا دى موضه راحت لحالها خلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
فعلا يا دونا كان موضع وبطلت


----------



## esambraveheart (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*اعتقد الاذان الحريمي حايكون كالاتي:

الله اكبر علي كل راجل
الله ينتقم من كل راجل
اشهد ان الستات ما يعرفوش اي حاجه
اشهد ان الرجاله مكوشين علي كل حاجه
الله ينتقم من الرجاله راجل راجل
اهئ ..اهئ ..اهئ
​*


----------



## جيلان (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
لو بينفزوا كلامهم الى فى الكتب صح يبقى المرأة ملهاش كرامة عندهم
قشطة
كدى الناس تقوم الفجر مخصوص عشن تسمع الادان
دى هاصت*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

إنتو تعرفو إن المطرب المصرى محمد محى بيأذن فى الجامع ؟
بجد أنا قرأت الموضوع ده فى مجلة خليجية وكان تعليق المجلة : بكرة نسمع الآذان بصوت نوال الزغبى، و يظهر إن الأمنية هاتتحقق


----------



## man4truth (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*هذه بدعه وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة فى النار
المرأه ناقصة العقل والدين تؤذن!!!!!!!!!!!!!
المرأه التى صوتها وشعرها عوره تؤذن!!!!!!!!!1
هذا كفر وتضليل ولاهى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دين جاهل صحيح​*


----------



## جمال بدوي (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين 

أولاً : يصح أن تأذن المرأة وأن تكون امامه لكن لمن :- 
لا يجوز إمامة إمرأة لرجل إذا لو أصبحت إمامه لنساء فهذا في الدين وليست موضة كما أدعى البعض . (1) 
وما أدراك أنها سوف تعلوا بصوتها في الأذان (2)

فياسيدي الفاضل أنتم تماحقون عن الحق وجعلون أصابعكم في آذانكم . وكل هذا مجرد إقتراح يذهب به الى مجالس فقهية تبت في الموضوع .(وإن دل موقفكم هذا يدل على مدى كرهكم للإسلام والمسلمين أسألكم أن تنظروا بعين الباحث في مسألة " ان الاسلام أعلى معدل إنتشار الآن بالرغم من تخازل المسلمين في هذا العصر ولكنه ينتشر كل يوم أما التبشيرية التي تديرها مباني زجاجية وبميزانيات تتعدى ميزانيات الدول لا تنتشر بهذا الحد وهذا يدل على ان  الله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون فهذا دين الله .


----------



## man4truth (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*يا اخ جمال بدوى
من كلامك واضح انك موضوعى فى سياقك 
لكن ارجو منك ان تكون واقعى ايضا فى كلماتك
انا اقصد تبشيريه ايه اللى انت بتقول عليها مفيش حد بيرغم حد ان يكون مسيحى 
احنا كمسيحيين ميهمناش ان عددنا يزيد او يقل زيكم يا مسلميين
انتم تقولون ان الاسلام دين ودوله وخلافه ومجتمع
وهذا لا يوجد فى المسيحية على الاطلاق
لقد قالها رب المجد يسوع
مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم
نحن ليس لنا ممالك ارضيه
مملكتنا فى السماء
ولا نريد دول مسيحيه
مثلكم يا محمديين
اللذيين جاء نبيكم الكاذب ليؤسس مملكه الاسلام التى اجتاحت وتجتاح العالم وتريد ان تجتاح الارض كلها
ارجو منك ان تقرا قرانك جيدا وتفهمه
وتقرا سيرة نبيك التى يشمئذ منها كل عاقل
اقرا جيدا وبحياديه
لو كنت مثلك مسلم
لفضلت ان اكون بلا دين
افضل من ان اكون مسلم
وربنا يهدى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

ههههههههههههههه
ياحول الله يارب 
مش كانوا بيعرضوا انى المرأه تشتغل 
دلوقتى يخلوها تأذن 



> الله ينتقم من الرجاله راجل راجل
> اهئ ..اهئ ..اهئ


ههههههههههههههههه
تقريبا هتكون دى الطريقه بعد كده ​


----------



## esambraveheart (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*


جمال بدوي قال:



			وإن دل موقفكم هذا يدل على مدى كرهكم للإسلام والمسلمين أسألكم أن تنظروا بعين الباحث في مسألة " ان الاسلام أعلى معدل إنتشار الآن بالرغم من تخازل المسلمين في هذا العصر ولكنه ينتشر كل يوم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اسلامك يحتضر و ينهار يا صاحب
 فما رايك فيما ستقراه الان:

باراك اوباما المرشح الاول في الانتخابات الرئاسيه في الولايات المتحده الامريكيه كان مسلما ابن مسلم  و "القي الاسلام من وراء ظهره" عندما اكتشف انه دين زيف و شر و خبث و طمع و ندم اشد الندم علي 27 عام من عمره اضاعها في ضلال الاسلام ...فصحا ذات يوم ليجد قدميه تجرانه الي كنيسة "ترينيتي" حيث طلب بمنتهي الاقتناع و بمحض ارادته من القسوس هناك ان يعمدوه باسم المسيح..فاعتمد و اصبح مسيحيا الي يومنا هذا

عدد المسيحيين في الصين يرتفع من 13 مليون نسمه الي ما يفوق 60 مليون نسمه في سنوات قليله...اي بفارق 47 مليون نسمه (تقريبا ما يعادل اكثر من نصف سكان مصر و من سكان دول الخليج و السعوديه معا)

ارتفاع غير مسبوق في عدد المتنصرين و المرتدين عن الاسلام في المغرب و الجزائر بفضل حملات التبشير و بث القنوات الفضائيه المسيحيه و علي راسها قناة الحياه

تذمر عام في صفوف مسلمي امريكا الشماليه اصحاب الجنسيات الغير عربيه علي ايات القران و سوره المدينيه الناسخه للايات المكيه و اجتماع الاراء علي "اصدار قران جديد معدل تحذف منه الايات المدينيه الناسخه لما سبقها و التي تحض علي الشر و القتل و العدوان"...يعني بصريح العباره "القاء القران الاول و شريعته الاسلاميه و ما حض عليه من اسلام الناس بالقوه في صفيحة الزباله"...و بعباره اخري "تحريف القران و اعتراف صريح جدا من اناس لا يحبون الكذب و خداع النفس كالمسلمين العرب بعدم اهلية القران الموجود بين ايديكم الان لان يكون كلام الله او كتاب منزل من عند الله"

فهل رايت في اي محطة يقف الان قطار الحياه  باسلامك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*العيش يا اما يشوف والى يشوف 
يستغرب وعجبى على ده دين ​*


----------



## المحبوب (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*طابور البطالة زاد 
ومحاولة تشغيل البنات
والموضة شغل الداعيات
يعملوا ايه
يركبوا سيارة لا
يختلطوا برجاله لا
اخيرا
مساجد للداعيات​
وهايبقى الشغل حلال حلال و على العموم الاذان هايبقى غير مسبوق تيجوا نجرب نسمع واحده تأذن ؟*


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*



المحبوب قال:


> *طابور البطالة زاد
> ومحاولة تشغيل البنات
> والموضة شغل الداعيات
> يعملوا ايه
> ...



*لا اله الا الله
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
كل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة فى النار:smile01*


----------



## جمال بدوي (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*



man4truth قال:


> *يا اخ جمال بدوى
> من كلامك واضح انك موضوعى فى سياقك
> لكن ارجو منك ان تكون واقعى ايضا فى كلماتك
> انا اقصد تبشيريه ايه اللى انت بتقول عليها مفيش حد بيرغم حد ان يكون مسيحى
> ...



أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أشكرك سيدي الفاضل على أسلوبك الذي بدى لي في أول الأمر انه يحترمني ولكن أليس من البهتان ان تسب نبي وأنا أدين بدينه وأنا اخوك في الانسانية وخالقي وخالقك واحد وأنا لا أسب المسيح لأني مؤمن برسالته ولكن أنا أحترم رأيك وأريدك أن توفر لي جزء صغير من الأحترام لأن خالقي وخالقك واحد ولو حتى أختلفنا في العقيدة . 

وأؤكدلك ان دين الأسلام ملئ بالأخلاق الحميدة . وفعلاً وما بعثت الا لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق . 

ثانياُ : الدين الأسلامي دين حياة وآخرة فمن عمل به كسب الدنيا والآخرة والقرآن بالنسبه لنا نحن المسلمون شريعة نعمل بها لأنها أمر الله - وإن سألت نفسك لماذا نحن المسلمون في هذا الوضع المهين الآن - أؤكدلك بسبب تخلينا عن الإسلام ولم نعد نحكم بكتاب الله وأرتضينا بغيره . 

أما كل ما أتمناه هو تقبل رأي بدون تجريح وسوف أتقبل رأيك وأرجو أن يكون أيضاً لا يؤذيني ! 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جمال بدوي (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

تشبهون المسلمون بالحمير لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اهذه هي اخلاق المسيحية أكاد أن 
اجزم أنكم لتتبعون هواكم ولا يكاد بين أيديكم كتاباً تستندون اليه


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*



جمال بدوي قال:


> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ...




*كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه:big29:



فين بقى الموضوع الى احنا بنتكلم فيه:thnk0001:
:dntknw:​*


----------



## emy (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوه دى _​


----------



## nasr allah (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

ايه دبى وكلات الانباء دى  ما تورونا الخبر  ومنشور فين  واستنوا متفرحوش الا لما الجرايد تلعن الموافقه عليه


----------



## جمال بدوي (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

الخبر غير صادق وغير معتمد فأخبروني ما هو مصدركم وهل هو مصدر اسلامي معتمد او تضيعون الوقت وهل طبق بالفعل وهل سيطبق ومتى ؟

اللهم اهدينا واهديكم الى الصراط المستقيم


----------



## emy (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*




> لو كنت مثلك مسلم
> لفضلت ان اكون بلا دين
> افضل من ان اكون مسلم



_تسلم على كلامك _​


----------



## nasr allah (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

يا جمال كبر مخك انا خريج اعلام القاهره  وعارف كويس اوى الجرايد بتتكتب ازاى حتى لو كان الخبر مكتوب فى جريده عادى يعنى امال الجرايد هاتبيع ازاى فكك


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

اء 02 جمادى الأولى 1429هـ - 07 مايو 2008م






</
*خلافات فقهية ما بين مؤيد ومعارض*
*مصر تدرس تخصيص مساجد تتولى فيها النساء الآذان والإمامة*






​ 
*دبي - فراج اسماعيل، القاهرة - أميرة فودة*
*يدرس المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية بمصر التابع لوزارة الأوقاف، طلبا بالسماح بمساجد للنساء فقط يتولين فيها رفع الآذان وإمامة المصلين وخطبة الجمعة والدروس الدينية مع استبعاد العنصر الرجالي تماما.*

*وتدير وزارة الأوقاف المساجد في جميع أنحاء مصر وتتولى تعيين الدعاة والأئمة فيها، والإشراف على خطة الدعوة وخطب الجمعة.*

*وكانت صحف عربية نقلت أمس الثلاثاء 6-5-2008 عن وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) أن بعض الجمعيات النسائية دعت لتخصيص مساجد للنساء فقط وقدمت عدة طلبات للمجلس القومي للمرأة ليتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة من أجل مخاطبة الجهات الرسمية للعمل على وضع هذا المطلب موضع التنفيذ.*

*وفي حين قالت فرخندة حسن الأمين العام للمجلس القومي للمرأة لـ"العربية.نت" إن هذا الطلب لم يتلقاه المجلس (الذي ترأسه السيدة سوزان مبارك زوجة رئيس الجمهورية) ولا علاقة له بطرحه، أكد د.عبدالغفار هلال عضو المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية إنهم تلقوا طلبا بالفعل بشأن دراسة مشروعية تخصيص مساجد للنساء فقط يتولين وظائفها بالكامل.*

*وأشار لـ"العربية.نت" إلى أنهم لم يتوصلوا حتى الآن إلى اتفاق فقهي، وأن عرض هذه القضية على المجلس لا يعني اطلاقا الموافقة عليها، فمثل هذه القضايا غالبا ما تثير جدالا ودائما ما تكون محل للخلاف ما بين اعضاء المجلس يصل أحيانا إلى حد الشجار.*

*وقال إنه شخصيا لا يوافق على تخصيص مساجد مستقلة للنساء لانها تنافى حكم الشرع وفى نفس الوقت لا مانع – فى وجهة نظره- أن تؤم المرأة النساء ولكن فى حالات معينه كأن تكون النساء فى مجتمع خاص – ندوة أو مؤتمر – واردن الصلاة فيجوز للمرأة فى هذه الحالة ان تؤمهن بشرط ان تكون على الارض وألا تقف على المنبر.*
*هذا هو المصدر*
*وهذا هو الرابط يا خريج الاعلام*
*للتكرار*
*لان الرابط موجود فى اول المشاركه*
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2008/05/07/49527.html​


----------



## nasr allah (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

طيب شكرا ياللى مش خريج اعلام العتب على النظر يا استاذ بس عادى انا شايف ان الموضوع فى الرابط بشكل وانتوا مقدمينه بشكل تانى ايه المشكله دى قضيه قديمه ومحسومه سواء الخطابه للمرأه او الامامه للمرأه هو الغريب فيها كان الاذان بس اعتقد انتم شايفين دكتورة الفقه المقارن بتقول ايه على نقطة الاذان بلاش اساليب الاطفال دى خلوا شكل المنتدى مشرف خلوه فيه حوار بلا لعب عيال


----------



## جمال بدوي (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل تسأل أيجوز أو لا يجوز أم انه خبر قد سمعته وتتمنى ان يتحقق أم ماذا تسأل سأفترض حسن النية فيك ايها السائل وأنك جاء لك الخبر من جريدة وتود أن تعلم هل يجوز او لا يجوز فأليك فتاوى العلماء بهذا الصدد :- 
- قال الإمام النووى – رحمه الله تعالى- :-
"اتفق أصحابنا على أنه لا تجوز صلاة رجل بالغ ولا صبى خلف امرأة، وسواء في ذلك صلاة الفرض والتراويح وسائر النوافل. هذا مذهبنا ومذهب جماهير العلماء من السلف والخلف رحمهم الله، وحكاه البيهقي عن الفقهاء السبعة فقهاء المدينة التابعين، وهو مذهب مالك وأبى حنيفة وسفيان وأحمد وداود.
وقال الشيخ أبو حامد: مذهب الفقهاء كافة أن لا تصح صلاة الرجال وراءها، إلا أبا ثور: وإذا صلت المرأة بالرجل أو الرجال فإنما تبطل صلاة الرجال، وأما صلاتها وصلاة من وراءها من النساء فصحيحة في جميع الصلوات، إلا إذا صلّت بهم الجمعة فالأصح أنها لا تنعقد صلاتها". [ المجموع شرح المهذب صـ255.جـ4.ط.دار الفكر ].

3- قال ابن قدامة – رحمه الله تعالى- :-
"وأما المرأة فلا يصح أن يأتمّ بها الرجال بحال فى فرض ولا نافلة فى قول عامة الفقهاء". [ المغنىصـ199.جـ2. ط.الرئاسة العامة . السعودية ].

4- قال ابن حزم – رحمه الله تعالى- :-
"ولا يجوز أن تؤم المرأة الرجل ولا الرجال، وهذا ما لا خلاف فيه . وأيضاً فإن النصّ قد جاء بأن المرأة تقطع صلاة الرجل، مع قوله عليه السلام "الإمام جنة"، وحكمه عليه السلام بأن تكون وراء الرجل ولابدّ في الصلاة، وأن الإمام يقف أمام المأمومين ولابد، أو مع المأموم في صف واحد . ومن هذه النصوص يثبت بطلان إمامة المرأة للرجل وللرجال يقينًا. [ المحلى صـ125و126.جـ3.ط.دار الآفاق بيروت ].

5- قال الإمام الشوكانى – رحمه الله تعالى- :-
"لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جواز إمامة المرأة بالرجل أو الرجال شيء، ولا وقع في عصره ولا في عصر الصحابة والتابعين من ذلك شيء، وقد جعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صفوفهن بعد صفوف الرجال، وذلك لأنهنّ عورات، وائتمام الرجل بالمرأة خلاف ما يفيده هذا. ولا يقال: الأصل الصحة، لأنا نقول: قد ورد ما يدل على أنهن لا يصلحن لتولى شيء من الأمور، وهذا من جملة الأمور، بل هو أعلاها وأشرفها، فعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لن يفلح قوم ولّوا أمرهم امرأة" كما في الصحيحين وغيرهما، يفيد منعهن أن يكون لهن منصب الإمامة في الصلاة للرجال". [ السّيل الجرار صـ250.جـ1.ط.دار الكتب العلمية ].

6- قال ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله تعالى- :-
"ولا تصح الصلاة خلف امرأة، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تؤمن امرأة رجلا "، وهذا الحديث ضعيف، لكن يؤيده فى الحكم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لن يفلح قوم ولّوا أمرهم امرأة" والجماعة قد ولّوا أمرهم الإمام، فلا يصح أن تكون المرأة إماماً لهم. ودليل آخر: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "خير صفوف النساء آخرها" وهذا دليل على أنه لا موقع لهنّ في الأمام، والإمام لا يكون إلا في الأمام، فلو قلنا بصحة إمامتهن بالرجال لا تقلب الوضع فصارت هي المتقدمة على الرجال، وهذا لا تؤيده الشريعة". [ الشرح الممتع صـ312و313.جـ4.ط.مؤسسة آسام ]

هذه أقوال الأئمة الأعلام من الأولين والآخرين.

وأختم بفتوى اللجنة الدائمة فى أذان المرأة وإمامتها:
السؤال الأول من الفتوى  هل يجوز للمرأة أن تؤذن ؟
الجواب: ليس على المرأة أن تؤذن على الصحيح من أقوال العلماء، لأن ذلك لم يعهد إسناده إليها ولا توليها إبان زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا في زمن الخلفاء الراشدين رضي الله عنهم. [ فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة صـ82.جـ6.ط.دار المؤيد ].

السؤال الأول : هل يجوز للمرأة أن تصلى بزوجها وأهلها إذا كانت تحسن الصلاة أحسن منهم، يعنى إذا كانت تعرف أحكام الصلاة خيراً منهم ؟
الجواب : لا تصح إمامة المرأة للرجال، لأن الإمامة فى الصلاة من العبادات، والعبادات مبنية على التوقيف، والسنة العملية تدل على إمامة الرجل للرجال، ولا نعلم دليلًا يدل على أن المرأة تؤم الرجال. [ فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة صـ391و392. جـ7.دار المؤيد ] .


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

ههههههههههههه


ولسة ياما هنشوف​


----------



## gogo12 (17 مايو 2008)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى هدى نبى وحبيبى محمد رسول الله خاتم النبين والرسل اما بعد.. انى قرات الموضوع وتقبلته بصدر رحب فاولا اخى واختاه لا يصح لكم الاستهزاء بهذا الشكل البشع فانى لمست انكم صدقتوا لقيتوا موضوع لكى تشمتوا فينا كمسلمين ولكن لا ناخدة باعين الاعتبار لانها مجرد فكرة عابرة وليس اكتر ولا يهز بنا شعرة كمسلمات فامامه المراءة تجوز فقط للمسلمات والحريم ومن وجهه نظر ديننا الاسلامى انه لايجوز وطوله العمر ليا ولكم مستحيل ان تكون الامامه لامراءة فهذا مجرد راى وليس اكتر لان ديننا الاسلامى كرمنا كمسلمات وانى اعلم واثق انكم تقراؤن عن ديننا اكثر مننا وتعلمون ان هذا الكلام تفاهات ولن يتحقق ابدا واخر كلامى سوف اقول لكم ايه من القران الكريم < اذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاااااما>


----------



## man4truth (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*



جمال بدوي قال:


> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ...



شكرا على الرد
بداية اوضح لك انكم لا تؤمنون بالسيد المسيح ورسالته
انتم تقولون هذا ولكن نبيكم قال هذا ليكسب المسيحيين ويقول انى جئت كنبى كتسلسل طبيعى لانبياء الله وبهذا لا يقدر احد ان يسأله لماذا جاء السيد المسيح او ابونا ابراهيم او ابونا يعقوب قبلك . وهذا تصرف ذكى منه ولو اى شخص فى مكانه هيعمل كده ويقول كده.
على سبيل المثال لو قام شخص الان وقال انى نبى مبعوث من عند الله وقد ارسلنى لاوحد الديان وانا اعترف باليهوديه والمسيحيه والاسلام ولكنى بعثت لاوحد الارض تحت راية واحده. هذا ما فعله محمد.
ثانيا انتم لا تؤمنون بالصلب والقيامه وهذا هو جوهر المسيحيه ولهذا جاء السيد المسيح الى الارض.
وبذلك ايمانكم بالسيد المسيح وبالمسيحيه كدين ايمان مغلوط خاطىء.
انتم تؤمنون بنبى اسمه عيسى نحن لا نعرفه لان السيد المسيح لم يكن نبيا.
ثالثا الهى الذى اعبده ويعبده كل المسيحيين ليس هو الهكم المحمدى, الذى ليس له عمل الا الصلاة والسلام على محمدكم.
الهكم الجبار المنتقم المتكبر ليس هو الهى الذى يحبنى واحبه الذى يعتنى بى ويدافع عنى.
الهى الذى اعبده لا يطلب منى ان اقتل واجاهد من اجله او افجر نفسى او انشر دينه بالقتل واحتلال البلاد واضطهاد اهلها وتعذيبهم ومضايقتهم بكل ما املك من قوه.
انتم تعبدون اله مغلوط صنعه محمد ليضل الناس به لعمل مملكه شيطانيه كبرى تجتاح العالم.
ولكنى اقول لك ان السبب فيما انتم فيه الان ليس لانكم تركتم الاسلام ولكن لانكم مسلميين.
انتم تحتطمون انفسكم بايديكم الملوثه بدماء اهالى البلاد التى احتلها اسلامكم.
قد تكون انت ضحيه من ضحايا غسيل المخ الاسلامى ولا ادرى من تكون ولكن من اسلوبك واضح انك انسان متعلم ومثقف على درجة عاليه.
ولذلك اصلى الى الله ان يهديك الى طريق الحق.


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*الإسلام يدمر نفسه بنفسه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جمال بدوي (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*



man4truth قال:


> شكرا على الرد
> بداية اوضح لك انكم لا تؤمنون بالسيد المسيح ورسالته
> انتم تقولون هذا ولكن نبيكم قال هذا ليكسب المسيحيين ويقول انى جئت كنبى كتسلسل طبيعى لانبياء الله وبهذا لا يقدر احد ان يسأله لماذا جاء السيد المسيح او ابونا ابراهيم او ابونا يعقوب قبلك . وهذا تصرف ذكى منه ولو اى شخص فى مكانه هيعمل كده ويقول كده.
> على سبيل المثال لو قام شخص الان وقال انى نبى مبعوث من عند الله وقد ارسلنى لاوحد الديان وانا اعترف باليهوديه والمسيحيه والاسلام ولكنى بعثت لاوحد الارض تحت راية واحده. هذا ما فعله محمد.
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (أرجوا اعادة النظر في الرحمن الرحيم الذي أبدأ به حديثي دائماً )
فأن ربي الى جانب أنه قوي جبار منتقم وهو ايضاً العدل الحق وهو أيضاً الرحمن الرحيم الغفور التواب ذو الجلال والإكرام . والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا الرحمة المهداه الى العالمين . 

نحن نؤمن بعيسى ويلقب بالمسيح لأنه يعرفه المؤمنون بذلك وسمي المسيح, قال بعض السلف:  كثرة سياحته. وقيل: لأنه كان مسيح القدمين, لا أخمص لهما, وقيل: لأنه كان إذا مسح أحداً من ذوي العاهات برىء, بإذن الله تعالى. وقوله: {عيسى ابن مريم} نسبة إلى أمه حيث لا أب له.

أنا ولله الحمد لست ملوث أو مغسول دماغياً فأنا أأمن بالله وبرسوله وبملائكته وبالقضاء والقدر عن إقتناع . 
أنا أأمن بالنصرانية وباليهودية لكنها مختلفه عن ما بين أيديكم الآن ولن أقول لك أنها محرفه لأني لم أقم الحجة عليك .


----------



## man4truth (21 مايو 2008)

جمال بدوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (أرجوا اعادة النظر في الرحمن الرحيم الذي أبدأ به حديثي دائماً )
> فأن ربي الى جانب أنه قوي جبار منتقم وهو ايضاً العدل الحق وهو أيضاً الرحمن الرحيم الغفور التواب ذو الجلال والإكرام . والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا الرحمة المهداه الى العالمين .
> 
> نحن نؤمن بعيسى ويلقب بالمسيح لأنه يعرفه المؤمنون بذلك وسمي المسيح, قال بعض السلف:  كثرة سياحته. وقيل: لأنه كان مسيح القدمين, لا أخمص لهما, وقيل: لأنه كان إذا مسح أحداً من ذوي العاهات برىء, بإذن الله تعالى. وقوله: {عيسى ابن مريم} نسبة إلى أمه حيث لا أب له.
> ...



*عزيزى
عندما تقول الرحمن الرحيم هذا قول ممتاز اوافقك عليه
ولكن تضع بجانبها جبار ومنتقم
منتقم!!!! هذا لا اوافقك عليه ابدا 
قل مثلا عادل لكن منتقم 
فمن من انتقم الله وعلى من تجبر
حاشا لله من هذه الصفات
التى عندما نصف بها انسان نسبه ونهينه ضمناً
حاشا لله
اما ايمانكم بالمسيحيه الذى تدعونه فلا اعلم 
ايمان غريب مغلوط تؤمنون بانصاف الامور
تاخذون ما يوافقكم وما لا يوافقكم تقولون انه تغير وتحرف ولا تقدرون ان تثبتوا التحريف
اتعجب عليكم يا مسلميين تناقضون انفسكم
تناقضون الثوابت والتاريخ والكتب وتدعون انكم اصحاب الحقيقه المطلقه
تكذبون وتصدقون كذبتكم
عزيزى
انظر كم من مره تعرض الكتاب المقدس للنقد فى اوربا وامريكا وفى كل بقاع الارض 
وفى النهايه لم يقدر احد ان يثبت عليه مخالفة او تناقض
لانه كتاب حقيقى من عند الله 
واضح وصريح 
عزيزى
انصحك بمراجعة نفسك بموضوعية و بامانه بلا اندفاع او عواطف
وسوف ترى الحقيقة قريبا 
وربنا يهدى​*​


----------



## جمال بدوي (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

أولاً : نقطة كيف يكون رب العزة المنتقم , الجبار ؟ 
هل تؤمن بوجود النار , وهل تؤمن بأن الله سيعذب من كفر به وأشرك به . 
- من يعذب الجبارين ولا يقدر عليه احد فماهو إذاً ؟ 
- من يرحم الخاطئين ويدخلهم الجنة فما هو الا رحيم ! 
- من يعذب من أنتهك حرمات الله ولم يعمل بكتابه وأشرك به فينتقم الله منه فمن ينتقم الا منتقم . 

فالأمر بسيط لا يحتاج الا إثبات أن الله هو العدل الحكم المنتقم الجبار العلي العظيم القوي القادر الرحمن الرحيم . 

بالنسبة لإيماننا بالمسيحية نحن لا نؤمن بها لكننا نؤمن بالنصرانية التي أنزلت على عيسى ابن مريم عليه وعلى رسولنا أفضل الصلاة والسلام . أما ماحرف ولفق الى الانجيل فنحن لا نؤمن به فانت تعلم أنه لا يتسع لي أن أناقشك في الأنجيل في هذا القسم من المنتدى لانه بهكذا اكون قد خالفت المنتدى وتفصل عضويتي بسبب اني قلت من قبل أزيلو ا الصلبان حول اسمي لأني مسلم ولا أؤمن بها .


----------



## man4truth (22 مايو 2008)

جمال بدوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> 
> ...



*الاخ بدوى
الله هنا يعاقب الخطاه فى الابديه يجازيهم على اعمالهم الخاطئه فهذا ثواب وعقاب ولكن الانتقام شىء اخر عزيزى.
الانتقام هو صفه سلبيه تبين ان الشخص فى داخله حقد وغل وضغينه وحاشا لالهنا ان تكون فيه هذه الصفات راجع المعنى لغويا
قد تكون فى الهكم هذا ليس بغريب فانتم تعبدون الاله الذى تريدون منه ان ينتقم من اليهود والنصارى والامريكان والذين سبوا محمد.
فى دعائكم
دعاء الكرب الذى دعاه محمد
يا ليتك تعاود معانى الكلمات 
اما عن شبهة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
كل الشبهات التى يقولها المسلميين وغيرهم مردود عليها سوف تجدها فى هذا المنتدى كل فى قسمه
ولكنى اطلب منك ان لا تقول ثانية ان الكتاب المقدس حرف لآنك لا تملك دليل على ذلك وبذلك يجب عليك ان لا تقول هذا والا اصبحت جاهلا بالحقائق كما يرددون دعاة الاسلام كل يوم على مأذن الجوامع فى مكبرات الصوت التى تصم أذاننا بأنكر الاصوات:الافضل لهم بدلا من كلمات الانشاء التى يتلونها على مسامع العامه (كلام محفوظ) ان يردوا على اسئلة القمص زكريا بطرس,هذا تدريب جيد لهم بدلا من الصياح الذى يزعج المرضى والطلبه والماره (حقا قمة التخلف)(العباده فى الشارع للتظاهر ليس الا).
انت غضبت حينما وضعوا الصلبان بجانب اسمك
وفى مصر نحن مطالبون الا نغضب عندما:
نكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فوق كل طلب رسمى وورقه نكتبها
نحفظ ايات قرانيه بدايه من سنة اولى ابتدائى وهلم جره
نسمع الاذان باعلى مكبرات صوت فى العالم خمس مرات كل يوم وفى عز الفجر يصحيك
تسمع خطبه كل يوم وخاصة يوم الجمعه تشتم فيها انت ودينك وصليبك و تلعن فيها وتسب على الملأ.
يتقالك يا خواجه ويا نصرانى وتتهم بعدم الولاء لبلدك وان هذه البلد التى هى بلادك فى الأصل ليس لك شيئا فيها.
تظلم فى دراستك و عملك لسبب واحد انك مسيحى والمسلم الذى هو اقل منك كفاءه يأخذ مكافات ومناصب ليس الا لانه مسلم .
تشتم وتسب امرأتك وبنتك فى الشوارع وعلى الملا
وياما وياما
انا تعبت من الكتابه
وجاى تقولى زعلان من صورة الصليب حوالين اسمك
ياخى حرام عليك 
دا انتوا خلتوها مفيش داعى​*


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*لكن خلاص دلوقتي الإسلام انكسرت شوكته ولسه ، بشائر اندثاره وانحداره وفنائه بدأت تظهر المسلم الآن مكسور ومُحطم النفس لكنه يُظهر عكس ذلك وغداً سينتهي . *


----------



## جمال بدوي (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لي محامي صديقي يكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وهو مسيحي بدون أي ضغط ومن حقك ألا تكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وأن تكتب بسم الثالوث لك ماشئت ولكن أن يحاكمك الناس بغير إنصاف ولذلك لأنهم مريضة قلوبهم . 
مصداقاً لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
من عادى لي ذمياً فقد عاداني 

وقوله تعالى فيما معناه : لا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم بألا تحكموا بالعدل . 

أما ان كنت تتحدث عن مسلمين لا يفعلوا بأحكام الإسلام فهذا موضع آخر . 

فلك أن تسأل هل مصر دولة إسلامية أقول لك أبداً وهل هي مسيحية أبداً وهل هي علمانية أبداً .


----------



## man4truth (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*امال مصر دوله ايه؟لما هبه مش اسلاميه؟
انت ما شفتش الدستور؟؟؟؟!!!
ثانيا المحامى صاحبك اللى بيكتب بارادته
ازاى عرفت ان بارادته؟هو عمره ما هيقولك انه بيكتبها رغما عنه. علشان لو هو قال كده انت عارف بقى ايه اللى ممكن يحصله.​*


----------



## ga_shetoos (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

اشطة  اوى  الموضوع ده   .....  

وا بعد كدا هيقولو  خطبية الجمعة بصوت  المؤاذنتيه محميدو


----------



## جمال بدوي (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

سيد 
ماهي مقاييس الدولة لكي تكون إسلامية ؟


----------



## nasr allah (26 مايو 2008)

*عدناااااااااااااااااا*

انا رجعت بعد حجب العضويه ياجدعان باركولى بقى وعايز هدايا كمان وعايز ارد رد صغنوتوت خالص على الاساتذه كان زمان واقولها الاسلام مفيهوش حاجه اسمها شوكه  عشان تنكسر انما ان كنتى تقصدى قوة الاسلام فبقولك لا موجوده فى قلوب المؤمنين واعتقد كل مصر عارفه ان الالتزام رجع بشده بين المسلمين عندنا دلوقتى السف ربنا يباركلنا فيهم يعنى اقدر اقول دول باذن الله نواة صحوة الامه الاسلاميه والاتلزام فى زياده ولكن لكل جواد كبوه اذا كانت جت على الامه فتره من التراخى او ما شابه فان غدا لناظره لقريب وارهاصات ومؤشرات الصحوه قاربت ان تتمخض عن نتيجه قريبه والحمد لله

وبقدم شكر كبير بجد للاستاذ ماى روك لتعاونه معايا فى فترة وقف عضويتى و مسح جزء من الاسائات اللفظيه للمسلمين فى الصفحه الاولى لهذا الموضوع


----------



## nasr allah (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

اسف بس غلطت فى كتابة كلمة السلف


----------



## man4truth (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*يا أخ نصر الله
انت شكلك ارهابى بادىء 
الجماعه اللى لسه دقونهم لسه طالعه جديد
عارف انك وخداك الحماسه وشوية الكلام اللى ضحكوا  عليهم بيك فى الجامع وعلى النت
يا حبيبى صحوة ايه وايمان ايه
ايمان بقتل الناس تقصد ولا باضطهادهم
ولا يمكن شكلك بيظبطوك علشان تفجر نفسك
اصحى يا بنى وفوق 
حكم عقلك ما تخليش الشيطان يضحك عليك بالكلام الفاضى ده
هو ربنا برضه يامرك انك تجاهد وتقتل علشان تصلح
طيب ما بالاولى نفسك*​


----------



## جمال بدوي (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين . 

أستاذ رجل للحقيقة أرجوا ان تقف ولو مرة حكماً عدلاً مع نفسك ومعنا نحن المسلمين ومع العالم وتعلم أنك في منبر من أشرف المنابر أنت تدعوا الى الله على عقيدتك ونحن ندعوا الى الله على عقيدتنا لكننا نؤمن بأن الله ليس ببشر وبأنه خالق كل شئ وأظنك أيضاً تؤمن بذلك فكل ما أريده منك أن تجاوبني ماالهدف من فتح موضوع كهذا لا يستحق عناء السؤال عنه ولا الرد عليه فإن أثبته فأنك تثبت أن المسلمين يعصون أمر الرسول وأن أثبتناه لم نربح شئ إلا أثباتاً أن الموضوع عبارة عن فرقعة مجلات . فأنا أأتي لك بالبرهان عن أن هذا الفعل منهي عنه أي لا يجوز للمرأه أن تكون إمامة للرجال بحديث النبي وهدى التابعين وإتباع السلف الصالح أي ما خطوا على خطوات الهدي البشير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## المحبوب (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*عزيزي جمال بدوي وكل مسلم انتم محبوبين على قلوبنا ونرجو ان تفهموا لماذا وضعت هذا الموضوع هنا فهذا الموضوع قبل ان يوضع هنا كان موجود في المجلات الاسلامية نفسها وليس نحن من اخترعه 
ايضا نحن هنا نرصد اخبار المسيحيين وكذلك المسلمين وبالاخص المسلمين المتحدثين باللغة العربية لان هؤلاء هم اكثر فئة تعيش في وسطهم اقليات مسيحية لاننا نؤمن ان الاخبار هي مرآة للواقع وتكشف حقيقة الناس وادعاءاتهم 

تحياتي لك ولكل مسلم *


----------



## Scofield (29 مايو 2008)

*عظمة على عظمة يا ست و النبى سمعينا سورة النساء*


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*



Scofield قال:


> *عظمة على عظمة يا ست و النبى سمعينا سورة النساء*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 



أولا من الواضح انكم تحبونا ياسيد محبوب . 
فأنا لا أتجرأ أن أطلب منك أن تحبني فهذا حقك لكن لا تستهزأ بي كما يقول السيد الذي أقتبست مشاركته أليس هذا إستهزاء بآيات الله الذي لا تؤمن بها فهي عقيدتك وأنت حر لكن لكم دينكم ولي دين فلا تستهزأ بي فكل ما أطلبه منك هو قليل من الإحترام لرأي (1) 

2-  ولكن دعك من هذا فأنا أرى أن هذا الموصوع ليس الا جدلاً لن يتحقق لي هدفي كمسلم موحداً لربه مؤمناً به مؤمناً برسله وملائكته أنا هنا هدفي هو - وأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً خير لك بالدنيا ومافيها - وأظنك كمسيحي تسعى للتبشير بديانتك أو الدخول في نقاش محترم نتحدث فيه كحوار ديني أي مناظرة أو الرد على شبهة  فهذا الموضوع عبارة عن إستفذاذ لعامة المسلمين  ... *أما مجلاتنا الأسلامية فقل لي من أخبرك أن العربية مجلة إسلامية يا أستاذ محبوب . *

أقتبست أيضاً مشاركة لك سيد محبوب تضع فيها إستهزائك وكأنه منتدى للسخرية وتقول : 
اهم حاجة انه هايجي اليوم اللى الواحد فيه بدل ما يقول "ايه الازعاج ده" هايقول "ايه الحلاوة دي" ويحفظ الاذان كمان ومين عارف يمكن نلاقي هيفاء وهبي بتأذن هي كمان اللى خلا المطربين عاملين شرائط دينية كاسحة السوق اشمعنا هيفاء هي وقعت من قعر القفة ؟

ففي هذا تثبت لي سيد محبوب أنك تحبنا كما تزعم - لا تعليق -


----------



## المحبوب (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*



			بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 



أولا من الواضح انكم تحبونا ياسيد محبوب . 
فأنا لا أتجرأ أن أطلب منك أن تحبني فهذا حقك لكن لا تستهزأ بي كما يقول السيد الذي أقتبست مشاركته أليس هذا إستهزاء بآيات الله الذي لا تؤمن بها فهي عقيدتك وأنت حر لكن لكم دينكم ولي دين فلا تستهزأ بي فكل ما أطلبه منك هو قليل من الإحترام لرأي (1) 

2- ولكن دعك من هذا فأنا أرى أن هذا الموصوع ليس الا جدلاً لن يتحقق لي هدفي كمسلم موحداً لربه مؤمناً به مؤمناً برسله وملائكته أنا هنا هدفي هو - وأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً خير لك بالدنيا ومافيها - وأظنك كمسيحي تسعى للتبشير بديانتك أو الدخول في نقاش محترم نتحدث فيه كحوار ديني أي مناظرة أو الرد على شبهة فهذا الموضوع عبارة عن إستفذاذ لعامة المسلمين ... أما مجلاتنا الأسلامية فقل لي من أخبرك أن العربية مجلة إسلامية يا أستاذ محبوب .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي جمال بالفعل انا احبك ولكن من الواضح انك تقتبس مشاركات احد غيري فالرجاء اذا اردت انتقادي فانا مسؤل فقط عن مشاركاتي
اما عن العربية فهي سعودية و 90%  من اخبارها من جريدة الوطن السعودية والتي يصفها البعض بانها الصوت الاسلامي المعتدل في السعودية 
فاذا كنت مخطئ يمكنك تصحيح الخطأ




			أقتبست أيضاً مشاركة لك سيد محبوب تضع فيها إستهزائك وكأنه منتدى للسخرية وتقول : 
اهم حاجة انه هايجي اليوم اللى الواحد فيه بدل ما يقول "ايه الازعاج ده" هايقول "ايه الحلاوة دي" ويحفظ الاذان كمان ومين عارف يمكن نلاقي هيفاء وهبي بتأذن هي كمان اللى خلا المطربين عاملين شرائط دينية كاسحة السوق اشمعنا هيفاء هي وقعت من قعر القفة ؟

ففي هذا تثبت لي سيد محبوب أنك تحبنا كما تزعم - لا تعليق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كده انا اوافقك انت فعلا مقتبس هذه من مشاركتي ولكن ما لم تصيب فيه انك اخذتها علامة على محبتي او كراهيتي فكل ما حدث اني رصدت ردة فعلي لسماعي الاذان بصوت حريمي 
ايضا الا توافقني الان ان المغنيين كما يغنوا في الشرائط الكاسيت ويعملون فيديو كليب كله عاريات ثم نجدهم يغنون اغاني دينية والكل معجب بهم واخيرا سعد الصغير بنى مسجد والممثلة يسرا زارته هناك . 
فكل كلامي هو رصد للواقع فقط لا غير  لكن ما حاجتي لاقول لك اني احبك ؟ فليس لي حاجة ولكن هذه مشاعر صادقة 

تحياتي ومحبتي لك*


----------



## المحبوب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الآذان في مصر بصوت حريمي-يا جماله*

*عزيزي نصر الله 

لي بعض التعليقات اسمح لي بوضعها على مشاركتك الاخير ة وهي كالاتي :-

1- رايتك وضعت نص من العهد القديم تستند فيه على العنف لدى المسيحيين فانا انصحك ان تدخل وتكتب هذا في قسم المسيحيات لاننا هنا في قسم الاخبار وتحليلها وليس حوار اديان ((عملية تنظيمية ليس اكثر))
2- محاكم التفتيش التي قامت بها الكنيسة كانت بغرض محاكمة او ادانة المهرطقين ولكن اسئ استخدامها بشكل سئ ولكن اتى الاصلاح وانهى هذه القصة . واذا كنت ترى انها مبرر لما يفعله المسلمين اليوم فهو اقرار منك برجعية الفكر الاسلامي لان رجع الى القرون الوسطى. لان كل شئ الان لا يمكن اقرار الا تحت مظلة دينية . ونحن نعاني من هذا الامر اذ بيوتنا تحرق وكنائسنا تحرق بسبب الاختلاف الفكري والعقيدي
3-كونك لا ترى اي اضطهاد للمسيحيين فهذا امر وارد ومعروف ان المسلم لا يرى ابدا انه يضطهد غيره فهذا ليس بالغريب ولكن الحكم بيننا هو الواقع . فانا مثلا لا احتاج عن شخص يحكي لي عن هذا لاني رايت وحدث لي ويحدث كل يوم . لذلك يكفي شعارات كاذبة .

4- الغرب المسيحي يضطهد المسلمين اقولها ((لو بصفتي مسلم مع اني لست مسلم)) نعم تارة يمنع الحجاب واخرى يمنع النقاب وتارة يمنع شيخ مسلم من الدخول الى البلاد . ((شئ غريب)) هل تعرف عزيزي نصر الله ان مدارس لبلاد باكملها في مصر تمنع المسيحية من دخول مدرستها الا بلبس الحجاب او ما شابهه. ومن فعلت غير ذلك تعاقب امام الجميع . هل تعرف انه في الايام القليلة الماضية تم حرق دير وخطف الرهبان ومحاولة اسلمتهم ثم جلدهم ورجم احدهم ثم تكسير ارجلهم ...الخ 
هل بعد ذلك نقول الغرب يضطهد المسلمين ؟

اذا كنتم تشعرون بالاضطهاد هنا فلي تعليقين او سؤالين مهمين:-

ما الذي ذهب بكم الى هناك ؟
ما الذي يمنعكم من الخروج منها ؟

تحياتي ومحبتي *


----------

